# [SOLVED] cant connect to the internet. plz help



## xw9128 (May 31, 2011)

I recently lost connection to the internet. my os is win7. i cant connect wired or wirelessly. when i try to connect wirelessly, troubleshooting says that the dns servers arent responding ( the dns servers are wrong or dont exist) and when i try to connect with a wired connection troubleshooting cant see what the problem is. ive tried netsh int ipv4 reset and several other things from this site and others and nothing has worked. the are other computers in my house the connect just fine (one using xp and the other win 7) so i know its just my laptop. ive tried different ecryptions and even a system restore but nothing has change. also my laptop is in media disconnected state (im not sure if this has anything to do with my internet but i cant fixed this either). 

this is my ipconfig /all
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.sc.comcast.net.
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c958:4e66:b256:25a4%12
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.sc.comcast.net.
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f4b4:6762:b285:8fc8%11
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.106
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A7139F28-233F-46AB-8C46-0B155A2375FB}:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.sc.comcast.net.:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.sc.comcast.net.

C:\Users\Owner>
lastly my router was unsecured because i accidentally held the reset button too long but i reinstalled the software on the main computer and secured it. i completely reset my laptops connection with the router and when my computer first turns on, it says i have internet access. this doesnt change until i have failed to connect to the internet.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

Do you have a firewall on the PC or ever had in the past like Norton, mcafee etc

would you do the following 

remove the wireless profiles 
do a tcp/ip reset

post back an ipconfig /all
Ping tests
and xirrus screen shot 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xw9128 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

*NETSH WINSOCK RESET CATALOG*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>


*NESH INT IPV4 RESET*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>


*NETSH INT IPV6 RESET*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>



*IPCONFIG /ALL*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.sc.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-4F-23-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.sc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8192SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-4F-23-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c958:4e66:b256:25a4%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 01, 2011 11:43:16 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 02, 2011 11:43:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 309391777
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-BB-7C-59-88-AE-1D-19-92-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.166
68.87.74.166
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.sc.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-19-92-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A7139F28-233F-46AB-8C46-0B155A2375FB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.sc.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>



*PING*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Owner>


*PING GOOGLE*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.93.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.93.147: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.93.147: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.93.147: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.93.147: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 74.125.93.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 43ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 47ms

C:\Users\Owner>



*PING 209.183.226.152*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 37ms, Maximum = 42ms, Average = 39ms

C:\Users\Owner>



I'm working on the program part and i'll try to post it up later on tonight when i get home from work. is there anything wrong that u guys can see in these?


----------



## xw9128 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

oh i forgot to mention that yes i do have a mcaffee but my laptop was having the same issue even before i installed it. i m not sure when this all started though, right after i reset my router or right before. and i tried call my internet provider (comcast) and got nothing. im not sure if this important or not but my laptop says it has internet access when wired but cant connect to the internet


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

you have a good connection to the internet 
from what looks like a wireless connection on the information above 

you are showing two wireless connections 
one working and one blank *Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:* - remove the connection 2 from your PC 
>network and sharing centre
>manage network connections 

you should see two wireless connections listed - one is connected and one is not 
the one labelled 
*Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:*
you can remove 

check the following
1) Proxy setting
2) Safemode 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Remove any proxy settings *
Check your browser's settings, remove or uncheck any proxy settings if found
How to Remove Proxy Settings

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

have you ever had Norton, Symantec on the PC 
Is the mcafee a full paid for version or a trail version 
if trail remove it 

Mcafee RemovalTool
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
|MG| Norton Removal Tool 2011.0.5.13 Download

you can use 
mse - Virus, Spyware & Malware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials
avast - avast! Free Antivirus - Download Software for Virus Protection
as a virus protection 

the windows 7 firewall is very good on its own


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

Hi xw9128,

Along with etaf's suggestions verify one small thing for us, see if 'Obtain DNS server address automatically' is enabled. See how.


> troubleshooting says that the dns servers arent responding ( the dns servers are wrong or dont exist)


Pls. restart your computer after then test your connection again.


----------



## xw9128 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

ok guys
1. i didnt have proxy settings
2. i tried safemode w/ wired internet and that didnt work
3. i have the full version of mcafee but i was having this problem before it was installed
4. yes the "obtain dns automatically" was already checked

i thank you guys for all help but im to the point of just reinstalling windows 7. luckily i dont too much stuff on there. how would i go about this since i bought laptop brand new and it came pre loaded on it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

I would uninstall McAfee completely and install one of etaf's recommendation, MSE is a great Security software.

You shd be able to do a factory reset. Did you create a Restore discs?


> luckily i dont too much stuff on there. how would i go about this since i bought laptop brand new and it came pre loaded on it?


----------



## xw9128 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

i have not made any restore discs and im not even sure what they are.how would i go about making them or doing a factory reset? are these discs needed to unistall and reinstall windows 7? and lastly is a factory reset similar to doing a system restore?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

Your computer shd have a Recovery File Folder stored in your hard drive. Usually when you first purchase your System it's already pre-installed.

Some of our home computers have Recovery Files stored in the HDD (not unless you have a very old computer, newer PC's/laptops have these now). For ex. in my Samsung Netbook, I have a folder called 'SamsungRecovery' stored in the second partition. When I bought this NB, it's already there.

Have you uninstalled McAfee completely as suggested by using the link that gave you?


----------



## xw9128 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

just did and that was the problem. i shouldve listened but i didnt think it was that because i was having the issue before it was installed. thank you guys soooo much for your help!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to the internet. plz help*

:grin: McAfee was the culprit then, just like what we have thought.


xw9128 said:


> just did and that was the problem. i shouldve listened but i didnt think it was that because i was having the issue before it was installed. thank you guys soooo much for your help!!


No worries at all...

We're glad that your issue is all sorted now.

You're Welcome.


----------

